# kitty high five



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 20, 2009)

me giving my cat high fives I thought it was cool just like to share http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPBKrZnT-as


----------



## Ziff (Aug 20, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> me giving my cat high fives I thought it was cool just like to share http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPBKrZnT-as



Bam. cute cat :3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 20, 2009)

minx112 said:


> Bam. cute cat :3


thanks


----------

